# Greetings Earth Creatures...



## DeathStalker01 (Oct 24, 2012)

Just stumbled into this graveyard and like it so I joined...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome DeathStalker01. Plenty of friendly ghouls here.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh, lord. We have an alien on the board now. We better hide him from zurgh, lol.

Just Kidding, Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard! Watch out stumbling around, might bump into something that bumps back


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome, a great bunch of people here with amazing, resourceful ideas.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Greetings, Stalker! Pull up, we kept your plate warm!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

HELLO and welcome


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I'm falling behind here on my welcomes, so welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Saddara (Oct 27, 2012)

Greetings! I love aliens! I think we all are to varying degrees.  Happy Halloween!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------

